# ambidextrous knives?



## eaglesfn68 (Oct 8, 2007)

im ambidextrous(spelling?) so i can use both hands to cut. just wondering if i can use knives with both hands. I like the shuns but ive heard there only for one hand and i dont want to buy a double set.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Shuns are perfectly symmetrical, and there is no reason not to use them in either hand.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

I use both hands for many tasks, do pretty much write and use knives and scissors with my left hand.
Love, love my Shun! however, the left handed one was not as comfortable as the other in my left hand. I would say go test drive it.
Nan


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Shipscook-

Interesting. I'm a lefty for almost everything - writing and cutting - but I can hardly work scissors with that hand. Perfectly capable with the right hand, though.

Only -handed tool I am familiar with is the "marking knife" used for precise measurement and layout in woodworking (its mark much narrower than a pencil line,) where you want the bevelled side of the knife _away_ from the measuring tool. So, it depends on which hand you use the knife with.

Mike


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

interesting, thinking back, it seems that I can use my left hand best when learning something new.
Guess in school a right handed person taught me to use a baseball bat and that is how I do it. I learned to crochet same way. With many jobs (bartending, commercial fishing) I have had, they are pretty much set up for righthanded people and it has been good that I seem to be able to learn that way.
I entered school right after teachers tried to make kids use their right hand and remember people saying it ruined their writing. Boy, I don't even have an excuse, it is awful!
Nan


----------



## aleck (Nov 13, 2007)

You are partially right. Shun blades are symmetrical, as opposed to many Japanese knives that are single bevel. However, the handles are D shaped and not symmetrical. They sell left-handed Shuns.


----------



## buzzard767 (Oct 4, 2007)

Part right strikes again. Shun Elite handles are symetrical.

Buzz


----------



## realistic cook (Sep 7, 2007)

Knives come in an endless variety of grips. The only way to know for sure is to test some out at your local knife shop. The staff will be very knowlegeable and helpful. Don't feel pressured to purchase on your first visit. Take your time and get exactly what you want.
Happy kitchen,
realistic cook


----------

